# I need a hobbie, any ideas?



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

So my mom and husband keep getting after me to get a hobbie. I have two dogs, soon to be two guinea pigs, two kids, a hubby, and we own our house (which means I do the yard work, and all the stuff inside as well) I babysit, and I am a stay at home mom. So if you know of something that is relaxing and doesn't take too much time, PLEASE let me know. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## Chickie2378 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am you with one kiddo.


WHY do they think you need a hobby?

and DO you want a hobby?


for me it is horses.  I ride.  All the time.  And lately since my last horse passed from twisted gut about a year ago my hobby stopped.
Horses are my thing.



but if you want one, what do you like or want to learn?   you have to go that way.   WHAT would interest you in life?   Cause no one can send you on a path without knowing your personal interests.   Yea we lose that 'me' side when we have families.  I know.



A new hobby.  I love it.  Seems so adventureous.    So what do you enjoy?


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 7, 2011)

Knitting is pretty relaxing. Time depends on the project, but five minutes of knitting here or there, and you eventually have a scarf!


----------



## elevan (Dec 7, 2011)

Problem is, is that what's relaxing to one person can be awful for another person.  A perfect example:  So many people enjoy golf and find it relaxing...but I want to wrap a club around a tree over following a little white ball around.  

I enjoy making jewelry myself.

Tell us a little bit about yourself and we'll see if we can help.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 7, 2011)

gardening? reading? drawing? journaling? It's hard to say like the previous poster said w/out knowing what you personally would enjoy.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

Chickie2378 said:
			
		

> I am you with one kiddo.
> 
> 
> WHY do they think you need a hobby?
> ...


They think I need one because I put all my time into everyone else, and nothing for myself. I do want one and yet I don't. I love to help others, and I have to have thing's clean and neat. So I am not sure if I will have time for one. I love animals, they make me so happy. I love helping people as well. Sorry to hear about your horse, it's so hard when a loved one passes.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Problem is, is that what's relaxing to one person can be awful for another person.  A perfect example:  So many people enjoy golf and find it relaxing...but I want to wrap a club around a tree over following a little white ball around.
> 
> I enjoy making jewelry myself.
> 
> Tell us a little bit about yourself and we'll see if we can help.


 Me too! I can't stand golf. My mom does the making of jewelry, and she had me try it, I don't have the patients for it. It is such a neat thing though, I wish that I could have the patience.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 7, 2011)

You could get into knitting? Or you could do dog carting with your dog(s). That way your dogs will help you do yard work/farm work?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> gardening? reading? drawing? journaling? It's hard to say like the previous poster said w/out knowing what you personally would enjoy.


I do the gardening in the summer, I do reading only when I am doing research on something (like the guinea pigs, I bought three books, and have web sites saved to my favorites) I used to draw when I was a teen, I was good at it then. Now it seems like I lost how to do it. I really can't do it anymore.  I keep a journal for when I have days that I am feeling down. Animals and people are my thing. Oh I bake almost every other day for the my family. My mom and hubby want me to find something for me to do that's for me, and time away from the family. Even if it's going into my bedroom.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> You could get into knitting? Or you could do dog carting with your dog(s). That way your dogs will help you do yard work/farm work?


I tried knitting with my great g'ma, and she told me that it might not be my thing, and I agreed. I would love to, but my boys are older. Or does that matter?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 7, 2011)

It looks like you don't have any goats yet. Goats are a good hobby  

Chickie-sorry to hear about your horse. we also lost our beautiful mare to some sort of neurological problem this past year. she was such a sweet horse.


----------



## Chickie2378 (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks.
never experienced it in all my horse years.
it was the most horrible thing.  Great horse but only surgery would save.  man I tell ya that is a hard call.  especially on a 21 yr old horse.

I had colic in my time and other problems with horses, but that gut thing comes fast, no prep, no way to fix fast, nothing.  just over.
ugh


sorry about yours also.    I know it is hard.  and the 'sweet' ones are hard to come by cause when you have a great one, you never want to let go. :/


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> It looks like you don't have any goats yet. Goats are a good hobby
> 
> Chickie-sorry to hear about your horse. we also lost our beautiful mare to some sort of neurological problem this past year. she was such a sweet horse.


Actually we used to have two. We were new to the whole thing of goats, and I bought them from someone that didn't take good care of his goats. They ended up with CL, so we had to find them a new home. Our neighbor was letting us use her property, so we didn't want that on her land. I never thought that we could get so attached to goats, but we did. I cried until we could no longer see them, as they were going down the road with their new owner. I would love to get more, but my hubby said not now.


----------



## Chickie2378 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tell your hubby your NEW hobby is goats.
that should do it for you.





I understand CL but I had it in the herd.  While we certainly want to get rid of it, it wouldn't be a reason I would let go of my goats.
But obviously everyone is different on how they handle this.

Oh just realized it was others pasture.  get it.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

Chickie2378 said:
			
		

> Tell your hubby your NEW hobby is goats.
> that should do it for you.
> 
> 
> ...


 that is great! I never thought of that, why didn't I ask you earlier? I can also tell him Chickie2378 said I could! Maybe that will help me even more in the fight.


----------



## Chickie2378 (Dec 7, 2011)

if goats hit your fancy, you want a small herd and truly enjoy the hands on etc.   yea that is your hobby 
hey you might get into showing some and make big bucks on those show animals! 



just put the expense up front for CL certified free goats and go from there!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

Chickie2378 said:
			
		

> if goats hit your fancy, you want a small herd and truly enjoy the hands on etc.   yea that is your hobby
> hey you might get into showing some and make big bucks on those show animals!
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to, but I am not sure if I can convince my hubby though. It would be great though! I guess we will have to see.


----------



## Chickie2378 (Dec 7, 2011)

a good way to convince a hubby is saying ' it will take no time from you, and you will always have dinner on the table and you don't have to do a thing, this is all me'      

they love to hear that.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

Chickie2378 said:
			
		

> a good way to convince a hubby is saying ' it will take no time from you, and you will always have dinner on the table and you don't have to do a thing, this is all me'
> 
> they love to hear that.


He knows that already.  I am the one that loves the animals, and so I am the one that takes care of them. I already have dinner on the table when he gets home. With our last goats, I did everything. Which is the way that I am ok with. We are very old fashion here, I love it to be honest. I feel good as a stay at home mom. I think I will tell him, you asked for a hobby, I thought of one, and what do you think.  The worst he can say is no.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if your husband ever says yes .. I would suggest Nigerians as a great breed ... They are small, sweet , loving , cute , and don't eat alot .  And I will have kids in the spring for you


----------



## Chickie2378 (Dec 7, 2011)

yea I am that old fashioned type of situation also.

one thing hubby has 0 and I mean 0 control over is my love of horses.  When we met and later married he raised Spotted Saddle Horses and rode alot.  I had my horses.  Slowly he gave it up and we stopped selling.   Got out of it.  I never lost my love of horses and one day after my last horse passed I said, one day I will go out and buy a new horse.  He said, no.  We, as in 'we' are out of horses now.  I looked him dead in the eye and said you will never ever tell me I can't and won't own a horse.  One sentence and he got the exact meaning of what I said. 

but this is us lol
I can't have someone ever say no to my one true love in life.  it wouldn't work for me


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sound great! Are you close to Aurora Oregon?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

Chickie2378 said:
			
		

> yea I am that old fashioned type of situation also.
> 
> one thing hubby has 0 and I mean 0 control over is my love of horses.  When we met and later married he raised Spotted Saddle Horses and rode alot.  I had my horses.  Slowly he gave it up and we stopped selling.   Got out of it.  I never lost my love of horses and one day after my last horse passed I said, one day I will go out and buy a new horse.  He said, no.  We, as in 'we' are out of horses now.  I looked him dead in the eye and said you will never ever tell me I can't and won't own a horse.  One sentence and he got the exact meaning of what I said.
> 
> ...


That's like my love of dogs. I have to have a dog in my life. So we have two. lol He told me that when the one goes, he would like to be down to one. I let him know that's something I won't agree to. My baby boy can't be by himself, he's not used to that. He has had a buddy ever since 10 weeks old. So I do pick my battles, and that is why if he says no to the goats, I will hope that one day he will say yes. Hopefully that will be tonight.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Dec 7, 2011)

> They think I need one because I put all my time into everyone else, and nothing for myself. I do want one and yet I don't. *I love to help others, and I have to have thing's clean and neat*. So I am not sure if I will have time for one. I love animals, they make me so happy. I love helping people as well


That is your hobby.  I like helping others also.  IF that fulfills you, why look for something else?  Maybe take a volunteer position to get you out  of the house every once in a while, if you really must?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh .. not really ... Still nigerians are great pets !! They are GREAT milkers too !!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

miss_thenorth said:
			
		

> > They think I need one because I put all my time into everyone else, and nothing for myself. I do want one and yet I don't. *I love to help others, and I have to have thing's clean and neat*. So I am not sure if I will have time for one. I love animals, they make me so happy. I love helping people as well
> 
> 
> That is your hobby.  I like helping others also.  IF that fulfills you, why look for something else?  Maybe take a volunteer position to get you out  of the house every once in a while, if you really must?


The problem is I have a 4 year old at home with me, and then I get my older child, and babysit at 2:40 to 6. On weekends my husband works, so I have them with me.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bummer, well if he says yes, I am sure I can find someone around here that sells healthy ones.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 7, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as they are healthy and don't have any problems (hip problems, heart problems ect.) then I would think they would be fine with pulling a cart. How old are your boys and what breed(s)?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 7, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My oldest is 10 going on 11 and he is a golden retriever/aussie, and my other is a rottweiler (they told me pure, but I don't think he is) lol he is a good boy though, and he is 6 going on 7. They are my babies.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok so I talked to my hubby and he said that we can't get them now, but for me to see if there is anyone close to us that has goats, what kind, and how much? So is there anyone close to Aurora Oregon? I am so excited! Please do know, this isn't going to be happening now, and I am not sure when. He just wants me to do my research. Thank you.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 8, 2011)

Look on your craigslist for your area & google nigerian dwarfs for sale. Post in the for trade/sale on this Forum that you're looking for some with your area in the title. Just be careful *especially with craigslist* when you're looking that they come from a tested herd since you want to avoid CL & other diseases


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 8, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Look on your craigslist for your area & google nigerian dwarfs for sale. Post in the for trade/sale on this Forum that you're looking for some with your area in the title. Just be careful *especially with craigslist* when you're looking that they come from a tested herd since you want to avoid CL & other diseases


See that's why I wanted to find someone on here. The last time I bought off of CL, we bought Lil Lady, she was the best goat, but she was so unhealthy. The man lied to me about her. He told me she was tested, up to date on her shots, her feet were trimmed on a regular basis, and she never was sick. So I am really hoping that someone on here is close to us. I want to stay away from CL for our next goats. Thank you for the suggestion, I just don't want to go through that again, watching those two go down the road, calling for me, still hurts to this day. It would be one thing if they were on our property only, but they are on my neighbors as well. We just don't have enough room for them to stay on our property only. I hope you understand, I am not trying to mean. Just trying to make sure that we are thinking it through and doing research this time.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 8, 2011)

You are not being mean, you are being smart. There is a lady on here who raises nigerian dwarfs and she lives in MN. Her website is  www.freewebs.com/pelicanacres
I believe she ships or will meet you half way. She actually set up a kidding cam a few weeks ago too.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 8, 2011)

I know. That's why I said to be careful. But I know the bigger more reputable breeders around here also advertise on craigslist a lot of times so it can help you find them you just have to be careful. You can also ask for proof of the testing. I mean you can never be 100% that someone is not lying to you or scamming you but you can be as careful as possible. Also the registries like AGS, ADGA & NDGA usually keep breeder listings you could check those for breeders as well.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 8, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> You are not being mean, you are being smart. There is a lady on here who raises nigerian dwarfs and she lives in MN. Her website is  www.freewebs.com/pelicanacres
> I believe she ships or will meet you half way. She actually set up a kidding cam a few weeks ago too.


This is neat! Thank you.  I just tried it, and it said that it was unavailable.


----------



## larryj57 (Dec 8, 2011)

I know everyone is pushing goats as a hobby and I can't blame them, goats are very entertaining and relaxing. but for pure relaxation I'll take my chickens any day, I started out with a trio of Dominiques and now I have over 60. I keep trying to breed for that perfect Pair like my Granny had when I was a kid.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 8, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I know. That's why I said to be careful. But I know the bigger more reputable breeders around here also advertise on craigslist a lot of times so it can help you find them you just have to be careful. You can also ask for proof of the testing. I mean you can never be 100% that someone is not lying to you or scamming you but you can be as careful as possible. Also the registries like AGS, ADGA & NDGA usually keep breeder listings you could check those for breeders as well.


I know that's what you were saying, trust me. I am just so hurt what happened last time. Thank you for the other suggestions, I really do appreciate all that you are helping me with.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 8, 2011)

larryj57 said:
			
		

> I know everyone is pushing goats as a hobby and I can't blame them, goats are very entertaining and relaxing. but for pure relaxation I'll take my chickens any day, I started out with a trio of Dominiques and now I have over 60. I keep trying to breed for that perfect Pair like my Granny had when I was a kid.


Yeah, I wanted to get chickens again, but we have a problem with hawks, and coyotes. Anyone that has chickens around here, loses them, and I don't want to go through that again. I did find my rhode island reds very relaxing.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 8, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I tried it earlier it said the same thing, but it looks like it is up and running again.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 8, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, how cute! Thank you


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 8, 2011)

You are welcome. I found this on her website:


> I will be traveling through Wisconsin, by Chicago, IL & into part of Indiana in late spring & I could deliver some goats along my way if anyone is interested in my stock.  I'll also be traveling from northern Minnesota through North Dakota over to Victor, Montana & can also deliver my stock along that route if anyone is interested.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 8, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> You are welcome. I found this on her website:
> 
> 
> > I will be traveling through Wisconsin, by Chicago, IL & into part of Indiana in late spring & I could deliver some goats along my way if anyone is interested in my stock.  I'll also be traveling from northern Minnesota through North Dakota over to Victor, Montana & can also deliver my stock along that route if anyone is interested.


Yeah, I read that too! I am hoping that we can be ready for some by then, and I can convince my hubby for us to go meet her. I doubt it, but I am going to try! I was hoping to find someone close to us, but I guess there aren't any on here that are selling. If anyone knows of someone, please let them know I am searching, thank you.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

Just thought I would update you guys. I found my hobby. I am starting a guinea pig rescue!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 17, 2012)

I think that's terrific.  Guinea pig rescue. Perfect...

You should do what you want to do.  

Or as I tell my granddaughter, be your own woman.

Other people will always want to tell you what to do...Now some of it is well meaning advice, some of it is from people who are controling.  

If caring and taking care of others is your personality, be happy, because giving is much more rewarding than taking all the time.

DonnaBelle


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I think that's terrific.  Guinea pig rescue. Perfect...
> 
> You should do what you want to do.
> 
> ...


 Thank you. I am a little nervous about this. I am doing a lot of research today. This is definatly something that I want to do, and I am sure it's going to make me feel so good about it. Well, once I get it going.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 17, 2012)

I saw this girl on tv a while back that had guinea pigs and besides their cages she had a large flat table with something like 6 to 8 inch walls all around it, that she would put her guinea pigs in to run around and play and exercise. It was pretty cool looking. I don't remember all the details of her set up, but I remember thinking that I was surprised that the guinea pigs would get a long. 

I love GP's,  so cute.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I saw this girl on tv a while back that had guinea pigs and besides their cages she had a large flat table with something like 6 to 8 inch walls all around it, that she would put her guinea pigs in to run around and play and exercise. It was pretty cool looking. I don't remember all the details of her set up, but I remember thinking that I was surprised that the guinea pigs would get a long.
> 
> I love GP's,  so cute.


Yeah, they are called C&C cages. I am planning on building one for the rescue. I am so excited. It is going to be as long as our table. I have cages for the new ones that will come in. So that way I can make sure that they are healthy. Oh I am so excited, and then I get nervous. I love guinea pigs too. They are so much fun and so cute!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 17, 2012)

as I was reading this thread I thought it was odd nobody had mentioned small animals since the bigger ones were a long shot.  I was going to suggest mice or rabbits.  I have both and they are fun little critters.  And, we get meat from the rabbits, which makes it beneficial in more than one way.  But, yeah, guinea pigs are cool too!  And a rescue should be really a nice and fufilling challenge for you.  
Are you planning on seeking out GPs that need help or are you going to just be open if someone needs to get rid of one?  Are you going to adopt them out when they are healthy and ready or just keep them?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> as I was reading this thread I thought it was odd nobody had mentioned small animals since the bigger ones were a long shot.  I was going to suggest mice or rabbits.  I have both and they are fun little critters.  And, we get meat from the rabbits, which makes it beneficial in more than one way.  But, yeah, guinea pigs are cool too!  And a rescue should be really a nice and fufilling challenge for you.
> Are you planning on seeking out GPs that need help or are you going to just be open if someone needs to get rid of one?  Are you going to adopt them out when they are healthy and ready or just keep them?


We were thinking of doing meat rabbits, but it gets really hot in our back yard during the summer. I read that rabbits don't do well in heat. I hope that it will be. I am posting on CL, putting up fliers and talking to people. Pretty much anything. I am going to adopt them out. The only way that DH would agree to me doing this.  We will be keeping Samore and Marshmellow though. They are our pets. I just want to help the other guinea pigs. People just buy them on a whim and don't do any research.  They get them home and find out this is too much, and want to dump them any where. SmallFarmGirl is helping me out, she is making a website for me.  She is too nice.  So if anyone knows something else that I can do for the rescue, I am all ears.


----------



## Melanchaweiz (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm a newbie here on backyardherds.
I love to crochet. I had bought this circle loom knitting kit. It's really easy to learn and you can make scarves in no time at all with it. 
You could try cross stitching if you have tons of patience.
You could take up painting.
Gardening is great how about canning?
I like making candles & tarts. (Plan to try soapmaking eventually).
I like to design things & make clothing & sewing it myself. I even bought a felting machine & it is lots of fun.
You could try quilting (I haven't yet but maybe in the future).
My favorite hobby is making wooden portraits. I design a portrait of something or someone & using woodworking tools I cut it out in a piece of wood. I take another piece of wood & paint it black & glue it onto the back of the portrait for support & to make the holes stand out in black.
I am a very artist & creative person. Without a way to express that I don't know how I could live life.
I have heard spinning is great.
Lots of things can seem overwhelming at first but most hobbies take practice.
The more you learn the more options you have. 
I have just this yr gotten into homesteading. Learning to garden & can foods. I started a couple bee hives & vermiculture (have about 13,000 red wigglers so far). I'm starting to study using herbs & such as medicine. Hopefully this coming up spring I will be getting a half dozen chickens & a couple Nigerian Dwarf dairy goats. 
I also enjoy scuba diving, kayaking, & riding the motorcycle.
I would rather live my life with too much to do than to be bored & thinking I could have done more.
Best wishes,
Meli


----------



## Genipher (Aug 12, 2012)

Have you thought about feeding the gp's a more "natural" diet? When we had rabbits I refused to feed them pellets. Instead, I fed them hay, veggies, and whole oats.
So will you have a way to accept donations on your website? I've seen a lot of gp's on CL lately. Seems like everyone is getting rid of them.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm a late comer to this thread...but it sounds to me like you already have your hands full...this is just me, and I am pushing 60 years old in a few years, but after I've spent my day with dogs, chickens, and sheep and a pond of catfish, garden, fruit trees...well...my house is not in the better Homes and Gardens...some days the meal on the table is pretty simple...and my hobby/relaxing time/my time...is BYH and reading books and magazines on how to take better care of it all...LOLOL...this ME time is sometimes over rated if it means yet more stress and work for me...my me time is also with friends and their grandkids since mine all live so far away.  Our Women's Church group has many missions and I don't have the energy to do them all...sometimes just being bored sounds like a wonderful time, but it never happens...LOL...time for yourself is just that...what you want...if you can squeeze it into a busy day!


----------



## Catahoula (Mar 19, 2013)

Hobby is over rated!   I have so many...crochet, knit, make jewelry (earrings, necklace, bracelet, phone charms, pendants), metal stamping, water painting, paint rocks, make greeting cards, scrap booking, soap/lotion making...and I use to sell some of my crafts too. Whew, I am exhausted! Now I have goats and I just want to sit outside with them and do nothing.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Mar 19, 2013)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Now I have goats and I just want to sit outside with them and do nothing.


I know what you mean. I have these goats and love them to death. I'm just waiting for a day to sit and watch and enjoy them!


----------



## Harbisgirl (Mar 20, 2013)

I work fulltime - and commute over 1 hr each way - so on top of everything else I don't have any spare time for a hobby. But if I did, I always thought that I would enjoy making stained glass.


----------

